# portrange in a jail



## bbzz (Nov 21, 2012)

I need to limit portrange in a jail. What's the best way to do that. It needs affect only that jail.

For example, in a jail
`# sysctl net.inet.ip.portrange.hifirst=65100`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think you can. A sysctl(8) changes kernel parameters and there's only one kernel active.


----------

